# SS report 2-27 Crappie and white bass fishing



## shadslinger (Aug 21, 2005)

Repeat customers Harl, (a.k.a. Dirt Daddy on 2cool), and his lovely wife, Connie, went with Colton and myself on The Mighty Red-Fin to see what was up on the Trinity watershed.
Always something going on there.

The white bass have slowed, being about done with spawning, and the blue cat fish slowed as well.
So going to back up plan "C" we we tried the crappie and struck pay dirt.
Slow rolling twin jigs across the bottom would get a strike when done just right. Getting it just right every time, and then hooking up when the hit came took total concentration.
We concentrated our way to twenty five nice ones , up to 15" before calling it a day.
We caught a handful of white bass too, as well as about two dozen drum on the twin jigs.
Check out the screen on the HDS, some fish down there!
Maybe Dirt daddy will add the picture of Connie's huge crappie, it does not show on the cooler shot.

See you on the water.

SS


----------



## SeaOx 230C (Aug 12, 2005)

Hard to beat a good mess of crappie!!!!


----------



## Whitebassfisher (May 4, 2007)

It was an unbelievably beautiful day too!


----------



## shadslinger (Aug 21, 2005)

Here is a couple of pictures Harl sent me that show what nice size the crappie were, and Connie's big one.


----------



## whackmaster (Apr 2, 2010)

nice report....


----------



## mycolcason (Jan 7, 2013)

That's some nice crappie!


Tight lines folks!!


----------



## Northern fisherman (Sep 16, 2014)

Picture perfect day all the way around, beautiful day, good company, great screen shot and a cooler full of crappie......nicely done!


----------



## Bankin' On It (Feb 14, 2013)

Nice halftime adjustment SS! Those are great looking fish. 

So the whites were there just not biting? Trinity water clarity ok now? Couple of weeks ago it was dirty. Thanks.

Sent from my SAMSUNG-SGH-I547 using Tapatalk


----------



## dbullard (Feb 13, 2008)

Nice mess of fish for sure.


----------



## Chunknwind (Jul 28, 2015)

That's the ticket, adapt,emphasize, fill up the cooler. You Da Man. Great report Loy thanks for sharing.


----------



## Dirt Daddy (Sep 11, 2004)

Thanks again Loy !! Connie and I had a great day fishing with you, as always. We ate Crappie Sunday until we were about to POP....


----------



## Rivercat1860 (Dec 10, 2014)

Way to go on the Crappie!

Red


----------



## Gofish2day (May 9, 2006)

Yes - a crappie post!
Very nice fish


----------



## shadslinger (Aug 21, 2005)

GoFish2Day here is how lethal your homemade anchors are!


----------



## Gofish2day (May 9, 2006)

That is 2Cool !!!!!!
Those anchors sure do work.


----------



## primetime29 (Jan 21, 2009)

Nice job Connie!



Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------

